# Water Wolf Camera Set Up Explained + Underwater Walleye Strikes 2022



## Tomasz Burlaga (Mar 7, 2017)

I always used to get plenty of questions on what camera are you using and how long is your leader so this summer I decided to make this video to explain my whole rig and how I use it. I hope you enjoy all the strikes. Using the water wolf 1.1 Camera, mavic mini drone and go pro hero 10.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

That's pretty neat-thanks for sharing! And by the way, those Rapala Tail Dancers catch fish!


----------



## Halonsix (23 d ago)

This is awesome. Thanks for sharing


----------

